# Cookware and Cooktop



## kdamak (Dec 12, 2006)

Hello All,

I have been lurking for a while on the site, but not posting much. I tried to search, but did not come up with a definiative answer so I will post away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My wife and I just bought a house and are trying to furnish the kitchen. So far I have picked up the cookware which is the Lagostina Windsor series:
http://lagostina.com/eng/prodstaiwindsor.html

I think it was a good deal for CAD $250.

Any comments or concerns? Should I return it and pick up something else that would give me a better bang for the buck. I wanted stainless steel for its versatility and I am not a fan of the non-stick stuff.

Also, this is the big question. The Stove/Oven. I was thinking of going for the Induction cooktop. Does anyone have any experience with it? I have looked online, but wanted to try to get an unbiased opinion. We can get a gas line put in a put in a gas stove as that is an option.

Thanks for reading


----------



## bullseye (Dec 12, 2006)

First off, welcome to DC!  Second, although I used induction burners in a commercial setting and liked them, they are limited as far as what you can use to cook with.  I would definitely go for a gas stove.  I really don't know much about the cookware, but the website indicates that the handles only handle 350*.  For me, that would be too limiting.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 12, 2006)

Lots of folks like the disc bottom.  I prefer the thick sides of bimetal or triply, but that is much more expensive.  I'm not sure those disc bottoms will work with induction, you need magnetic metal, and much stainless is not magnetic, aluminum certainly isn't.  Check with the manufacturer, and also check with a magnet!  

As far as cooktops go, many with induction think they are the greatest.  I'm getting pro style dual fuel in a few weeks, but I will also pick up a single induction plate for the odd use about the kitchen.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 12, 2006)

reading the post from bullseye, I agree...you want pans that can go in the oven at least up to 450 if not 500F.


----------



## kdamak (Dec 12, 2006)

bullseye said:
			
		

> First off, welcome to DC! Second, although I used induction burners in a commercial setting and liked them, they are limited as far as what you can use to cook with. I would definitely go for a gas stove. I really don't know much about the cookware, but the website indicates that the handles only handle 350*. For me, that would be too limiting.


 
Wow... that was a fast response... and thanks for the welcome 

My thinking is that I would really only need 1 skillet to go into the oven so I would buy that seperate.  Don't really need to spend all the extra money for all the pots which would not likely go into the oven.


----------



## kdamak (Dec 12, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> Lots of folks like the disc bottom. I prefer the thick sides of bimetal or triply, but that is much more expensive. I'm not sure those disc bottoms will work with induction, you need magnetic metal, and much stainless is not magnetic, aluminum certainly isn't. Check with the manufacturer, and also check with a magnet!
> 
> As far as cooktops go, many with induction think they are the greatest. I'm getting pro style dual fuel in a few weeks, but I will also pick up a single induction plate for the odd use about the kitchen.


 
According to the manufacturer (box) it is supposed to work with Induction stoves.  Right now it is a toss up between gas and induction.  The up front cost is about the same, maybe a little more for the gas stove because I have to have the gas line install also.

Cleaning the Induction top is going to be easier
Gas is more well known (less to break)
Induction might be safer in a home environment ???
Glass top can/will scratch
Gas is not limited to certain cookware
We are furnishing our kitchen so we can avoid stuff that does not with Induction.

So you can see the delema


----------



## bullseye (Dec 12, 2006)

kdamak said:
			
		

> My thinking is that I would really only need 1 skillet to go into the oven so I would buy that seperate.  Don't really need to spend all the extra money for all the pots which would not likely go into the oven.


It's surprising to me how many of my pots and pans wind up in the oven, but that's up to you.  Robo410's advice is good.  Except for large stockpots, I always prefer fully clad cookware.  If you go induction for the stovetop, you must be sure the cookware will work with it.  Oh, and you're welcome for the welcome!  This is a great site.


----------

